# Locust cages



## Paul P (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi all 

does anyone know if its possible to purchase locust breeding cages anywhere in the Uk and if so any addresses.

Thanks


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Paul P said:


> Hi all
> 
> does anyone know if its possible to purchase locust breeding cages anywhere in the Uk and if so any addresses.
> 
> Thanks


 
i just use faunariums or rubs and modify the lid to be mainly mesh so they don't get out, but lets the humidity out,


----------

